# Motorhome Show Stratford-upon-avon



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you hadn't noticed booking is open for The Motorhome Show at Stratford-upon-Avon

Rally Listing here
Stratford Show Rally

Now if iv'e got to sit there for a week I would like some company PLEASE so come on folks get adding yourself to the rally list and booking with Stone Leisure

Its a nice area to explore and I should know as I live local and Stone even put on buses to transport you into the town.

Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Don't panic Jacquie, we will be there, I hope the weather will be better than it is at Peterborough just now. It's more like a winters day here with everyone in hats, coats and wellies, very wet and windy. Some left early today and others are going as I write this. The ground is very soft and starting to get churned up as MH's leave. The tractors are on duty and are getting busy.

Let's hope we have some sun at Stratford.

See you there,

Colin and Sara.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

camoyboy said:


> Don't panic Jacquie, we will be there, I hope the weather will be better than it is at Peterborough just now. It's more like a winters day here with everyone in hats, coats and wellies, very wet and windy. Some left early today and others are going as I write this. The ground is very soft and starting to get churned up as MH's leave. The tractors are on duty and are getting busy.
> 
> Let's hope we have some sun at Stratford.
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness we have company  would still like a couple of dozen more though to join us PLEASE

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody there :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on folks can we at least have 10 of you attending Stratford Show although 20 would be better :lol: 





Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Our yorkies said they would like to catch up with your yorkies .... :lol: 
Not in a position to book yet though......


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Stratford Show*

Lady J
We are out here. We will be there but not in the van. We are just down the road at Evesham!!

NeilandDebs


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Stratford then??????




Jacquie


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We plan to attend the show, and hope to stay for the week. The only problem is that after the fiasco at Peterborough we are going to wait for the weather forecast and if it seems like being reasonably dry we will pay the non booked price on the gate.

Sorry if that means we will not be able to stay with your group. At least the rally at Southport we have booked will be hard standing.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> We plan to attend the show, and hope to stay for the week. The only problem is that after the fiasco at Peterborough we are going to wait for the weather forecast and if it seems like being reasonably dry we will pay the non booked price on the gate.
> 
> Sorry if that means we will not be able to stay with your group. At least the rally at Southport we have booked will be hard standing.
> 
> Keith (sooty)


Same goes for us too.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith & Les

Its not too much of a problem at Stratford if you pay on the gate just ask the guys on the gate to direct you down to us they are usually very accommodating :wink:  


Jacquie


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for that and we hope to see you at the show.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Mind you I will have a £1 off you both if you park on me pitch :lol: 





Jacquie


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I will start saving up now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

sooty10 said:


> I will start saving up now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jolly good Keith :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi jacquie we have booked to arrive on friday 22nd 
thanks mark


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> hi jacquie we have booked to arrive on friday 22nd
> thanks mark


Smashing Mark look forward to seeing you and Helen there  oh and Gnasher :lol:

Any more going to join us at Stratford????? please

Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> > hi jacquie we have booked to arrive on friday 22nd
> ...


Gnasher's been on a health regime and weight loss
Programme so the terrorists don't recognise him :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > gnscloz said:
> ...


They can smell him from a mile away :lol:

Up to 9 of us now for Stratford any more coming???

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Thought you might like to see where we are pitched for Stratford, and can I encourage a few more of you to join us there please  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore joining us at Stratford the suns out folks  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we are up to 11 now any more coming to Stratford ?????





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to book for Stratford booking closes on 15th June 2012


Look forward to seeing a few more of you joining us there.

Have the following folks now booked?

otonyjo
patp




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Up date from Stone Leisure

They have spoken to the race course and so far everything is ok at Stratford, they will let me know if anything changes.

I shall be home later this week anyway as we only live 10 miles away from the couse and will have an idea of what the weather is doing in the area.

Still 2 on me listy that have not booked yet according to Stone

patp
otonyjo

Are you coming or not???


Jacquie


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, we're booked into Stratford now since we got cancelled at Kelmarsh. Weather looks OK for Stratford at the moment, let's hope it doesn't change and we get cancelled again! All set to arrive on Thursday 14th, looking forward to getting the barbie out again after all these floods.

Al


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

HI Jacquie, it's my daughter still on the unconfirmed list,otonyjo, and as she is'nt a subscriber yet it's down to me to answer for her! As far as I know they plan to arrive at the weekend and pay on the gate. They could'nt confirm as they may not be able to attend, but when I mentioned your post saying that they could join us that way they put their name down. Could you let me know if this is still OK. Also, originally Michael and I were going to travel down from Kelmarsh Hall, but,unforunately, my best friend, the one with IPF, died last week and the funeral is on the 20th, so we won't be attending Stratford until after then.  Ann


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks laterdude Al look forward to seeing you there and I do hope the weather is good enough for a barbie your chief chef :lol: What day you arriving please Al?



Hi Ann

Might have known it would be one of your lot causing me problems :roll: :lol: 

Should be ok to pay on gate and camp with us hopefully Stone will give us enough room for a few stragglers.

What day you arriving then Wednesday or Thursday?

Sorry to hear about your friend


Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hopefully Wednesday afternoon, as the funeral is in the morning. Ann


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We've now booked for Stratford following the cancellation of Kelmarsh. We hope to arrive Friday PM. 
The Kelmarsh organisers have also offered an upgrage to the Lincoln end of season show, we'll take them up on that as well I think.
What happens at the shows when you've bought everything you need? I fancy the answer may be to buy everything you don't need and thats an awful lot.


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Jacquie

We should be arriving on Thursday, probably late morning or early afternoon. Looking forward (hopefully) to a show with nice weather :lol: 

See you there

Al


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ann, Al & Bryn look forward to seeing you all next week weather permitting :roll: at the moment its dull with a bit of a breeze 10 miles from Stratford.


Booking for Stratford closes tomorrow at 5pm so if any more of you are joining us get booking now.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last day for booking Stratford is *TODAY* booking closes at 5pm

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

BOOKING NOW CLOSED


You can still attend and pay on the gate and if you want to camp with us just tell the guys on the gate to point you in our direction  


Weather so far ok a bit windy and a couple of small showers
please god it stays that way



Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Jacquie for not replying sooner.
We are juggling lots of things at the moment - most of which have been cancelled!
We are planning to come next week, hopefully Monday, and we will pay on the gate.
Long range weather is good for Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Sorry Jacquie for not replying sooner.
> We are juggling lots of things at the moment - most of which have been cancelled!
> We are planning to come next week, hopefully Monday, and we will pay on the gate.
> Long range weather is good for Tuesday and Wednesday


Ok Pat I know the feeling with juggling things :roll: make it late Monday afternoon cause we are not going to be there till then I don't think

Weather report wet and windy at the moment  10 miles from Stratford.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If you need to contact me my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 and if you haven't already downloaded the MHF badge thingy here is a copy


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We will be there but only for the day...Friday


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All from sunny Stratford well it was earlier :lol: 

We are in our usual pitch come in the main gate take left hand fork up to the right hand turn just before the buildings, over the race course turn left ,and then veer to the right through the gate and we are half way down on the left. MHF flag is flying so you should spot us ok. This is a different route to what we usually take as the exhibition is now in a different place.

Ground is not too bad but I would bring something to put under your wheels as more rain is forecast for later in the week  :roll: there is a water tap fairly near but I would come full up if possible. The grass has not been cut either and me little yorkie keeps getting lost in it.

Toilet emptying is a fair old hike at the moment  and no toilets near either yet :roll: am hoping we may get some but not holding me breath.

Look forward to seeig you all soon have a safe trip here

Mobile number 0753 863 6122 if you need to contact us

Jac & John


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Now that we have had some of the forecasted rain, does anyone know what the state of the ground at Stratford is like ?

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi all from a very wet & windy Stratford  although the main road into the camping field is getting a bit muddy our camping pitch is not too bad all thing considered. 

Those of you arriving tomorrow I would bring something to put under your wheels as more rain is forecast :roll:  


If you are not coming could you please let me know by ringing or texting me on 0753 863 6122 plese do not post on here as I may not pick up your message



Jacquie


----------

